# Help one eye bigger than the other!



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

i was just doing the regular cuddles this afternoon and i noticed that one of my girls has one eye bigger than the other  it was definately not like that yesterday and she seems to be fine, eating, washing and exploring. its really freaking me out


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like an eye infection, either that or a tumor. I suppose there are other conditions that could cause both eyes to bug out; probably hormonal imbalances. I keep eye wash on hand, simple saline, and wash out any eye that looks irritated iincluding my own). I also have OTC eye wash, it comes in several different brands, and it comes with an eye cup for us anthropoids.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks moustress i will give her eyes a wash with saline and see how she is in the morning


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I keep bottles of saline, you snap the tops off sterile I use a pipet to administer it onto the eye .You havnt got any bedding material which could be sharp or irritating the mouse.


----------

